# Sunday Special - The Common Bond Quiz



## luckytrim (Mar 22, 2020)

Sunday Special - The Common Bond Quiz

The first fourteen questions test you over a variety of  subjects. The final 
question asks what the previous answers have in common. Can  you determine 
the common bond?
The correct answer will be the Title of a popular TV  Sitcom...

1. Which of the following comedians hosted several television  shows in the 
fifties and early sixties, including "Treasure Hunt", "Meet  Your Match" and 
"Charge Account"?
  a. - Milton Berle
  b. - Groucho Marx
  c. - Sid Caesar
  d. - Jan Murray
2. What is the name of Hank Hill's son in "King of the  Hill"?
  a. - Billy
  b. - Bobby
Buckley
Benny

3. What is the name of the classic children's character who  tries to catch 
his shadow?
4. In the classic Christmas story "How The Grinch Stole  Christmas", what is 
the name of the youngest 'Who' girl, who is barely  two?
  a. - Cindy Lou
  b. - Molly Who
  c. - Betty Lou
  d. - Linda Lou
5. Which television couple got married on their first  date?
  a. - Will and Grace
  b. - Ricky and Lucy
  c. - Sam and Diane
  d. - Dharma and Greg
6. Who won a Best Supporting Oscar portraying an artist in  "Pollock?"
  a. - Holly Hunter
  b. - Mira Sorvino
  c. - Linda Hunt
  d. - Marcia Gay Harden
7. Carol Reed won a Best Director Oscar for which of the  following movies?
  a. - The Fallen Idol
  b. - The Third Man
  c. - Oliver!
  d. - Odd Man Out

8. Which of the following sitcoms featured Linda  Lavin?
  a. - Scrubs
  b. - Alice
  c. - Hazel
  d. - The Partridge Family

9. In what  movie does a family, while returning from a  hunting trip, 
encounter Bigfoot?
10. Who directed the 1956 movie "Trapeze"?
  a. - Elia Kazan
  b. - Delbert Mann
  c. - George Stevens
  d. Carol Reed

11. What was the occupation of Christopher Wren?

Composer
Biologist
Architect
Painter

12. In the cartoon strip "Calvin and Hobbes" what type of  animal is Hobbes?
13. Which of the following singers was an apprentice jockey,  who later 
played the Artful Dodger on Broadway in the early sixties, and  belonged to a 
successful rock group in the late sixties?
  a. - David Bowie
  b. - Paul Williams
  c. - Davy Jones
  d. - Graham Nash

14. In the 1952 Bob Hope movie "Son of Paleface", what is the  name of the 
character played by Jane Russell?
  a. - Chris
  b. - Mike
  c. - Kelly
  d. - Duke

15. You have all the clues. What is the common bond of this  quiz?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.    – d
2.    - b
3.    Peter Pan
4.    - a
5.    - d
6.    - d
7.    – c
8.    - b
9.    Harry and the Hendersons
10.  - d
11.  - c
12.  Tiger
13.  – c
14.  Mike
15.  The Brady Bunch
The clues are the Brady kids Jan (1) Bobby (2) Peter(3) Cindy  (4) Greg (5) 
and Marsha (6) and cousin Oliver. (7) Alice was the maid (8)  and Florence 
Henderson, who played Carol Brady. (9) Carol was Mrs. Brady's  first name and 
Reed is the last name of the actor who played Mr. Brady. (10)  Mr. Brady was 
an architect. (11) Tiger was the name of the Brady's dog. (12)  Davy Jones of 
the Monkees made one of the more memorable guest appearances on  the show, a 
role he also played in the 1995 movie "The Brady Bunch Movie."  (13) Mr. 
Brady's first name was Mike. (14)


----------

